

Show HN: Monitoring and Alerting with Graphite - trobrock1
http://fisherapp.com

======
aioprisan
you should open source it! what's the technology stack?

~~~
trobrock1
Most of the core pieces are open source in the slate gem:
<https://github.com/trobrock/slate>, other pieces should be open source soon,
like the ability to add new services.

